# Frequenzumrichter im IT-Netzsystem betreiben



## ME1 (5 März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Es geht um die Projektion von 12 Frequenzumrichtern(400V) in einem IT-Netz.
Mein erstes Projekt mit IT-System. Es handelt sich um eine Kläranlage in Marokko.

Habe hierzu vom Hersteller-Support die unterschiedlichsten Antworten erhalten.
Auf diese will ich jetzt noch nicht näher eingehen, um neutrale Meinungen zu erhalten.

Der Einstellbereich des Sollansprechbereichs meines Iso-Wächters geht von 1-200 kOhm
Das IT-System ist ohne mitgeführten Neutralleiter.

Ist es möglich mehrere Umrichter im IT-Netz zu betreiben?
Wenn ja, was muss ich beachten, ausser das die Umrichter ungefiltert sein müssen?

Ich mache mir Sorgen dass es gar nicht möglich ist, wegen den internen Widerständen der Umrichter:
L1 gegen PE bei den von mir gewählten Umrichtern: 6,6MOhm. D.h bei mehreren Umrichtern sinkt dieser Wert immer weiter ab (Parallelschaltung).

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Vielen Dank schonmal,


Freundliche Grüße


----------



## KunoH (5 März 2013)

Moin,

der sicherste Weg wäre, sich mal mit den FU Hersteller zu unterhalten.
Die Jungs von Dafoss sind da extrem fit und hilfreich.
In Marokko  ( auch in Algerien ) hat man das Problem sehr oft, dass es keine wirkliche Erde [ PE ] so wie in Deutschland gibt.
Da hilft nur eins, selber eine Erde aufbauen.
Hier kann man sich auch mal an die Firma Transradio [ ehemlas Telefunken ] wenden, die haben selbiges Problem öffters in den
Nordafrikanischen Staaten.


----------



## ME1 (5 März 2013)

Hallo KunoH,

danke für deine Antwort,

"der sicherste Weg wäre, sich mal mit den FU Hersteller zu unterhalten."
Habe ich schon, der Hersteller ist Siemens, es geht um G120 Umrichter.
Der erste "Spezialist" hat mir gesagt, es sei unmöglich mehrere Umrichter im IT-System zu betreiben, wegen den internen Widerständen.
Der zweite "Spezialist" meinte es sei problemlos mit ungefilterten G120 möglich.

"Die Jungs von Dafoss sind da extrem fit und hilfreich."
Der Kunde besteht auf Siemens-Umrichter.

"In Marokko  ( auch in Algerien ) hat man das Problem sehr oft, dass es keine wirkliche Erde [ PE ] so wie in Deutschland gibt.
Da hilft nur eins, selber eine Erde aufbauen."
Es wird einen kompletten Potenzialausgleich in der gesamten Anlage inkl allen Verbrauchern geben, oder meinst du eher wegen der schlechten Leitfähigkeit des Wüstensandes? Sorry, kapier ich grad nicht so ganz.


----------



## miami (5 März 2013)

ME1 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon, der Hersteller ist Siemens, es geht um G120 Umrichter.
> Der erste "Spezialist" hat mir gesagt, es sei unmöglich mehrere Umrichter im IT-System zu betreiben, wegen den internen Widerständen.
> Der zweite "Spezialist" meinte es sei problemlos mit ungefilterten G120 möglich.


Die erste Aussage bezieht sich vermutlich auf den G120*C*: Der hat einen Widerstand gegen Erde, was verhindert, dass mehrere an einem IT-Netz verwendet werden können ( siehe http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/58334334).
Das trifft aber nicht auf die Powermodule des G120 zu.


----------



## ME1 (5 März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse, aber leider noch keine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden.
Hier erstmal eine Antwort von Siemens:

Der SINAMICS G120 kann als *Einzelumrichter* unter folgenden Bedingungen an IT-Netzen (Stromverteilungssysteme ohne direkte Verbindung zur Erde / PE) betrieben werden: 


Der Umrichter ist ungefiltert, Gefilterte Geräte oder externe Filter sind nicht erlaubt.
Am  Umrichterausgang ist eine Ausgangsdrossel angebaut, Motor-  Ausgangsdrosseln sind notwendig um eine Überstromauslösung zu  verhindern.
Der Umrichter ist Vorort geerdet (PE), der Betrieb des Umrichters ohne Schutzerde ist unter keinen Umständen zulässig.


Der Betrieb mehrerer Umrichter an einer IT-Einspeisung ist nicht möglich.
Der  SINAMICS G120C hat etwa 6,6MΩ (2 x 3,3MΩ) L1 gegen PE. Dies bedeutet  das bereits bei 6 Umrichtern an einer Einspeisung der Widerstandswert  unter 1MΩ gesunken ist
 

Mittlerweile hab ich auch noch mit Spezialisten von Danfoss und SEW telefoniert.

Danfoss  kannte diese Problematik noch gar nicht. Auf Nachfrage haben die einen  Widerstand von 4,6MOhm zwischen L1 und PE primärseitig an einem ihrer  Umrichter gemessen. (Ohne Filter und Y-Kondensator). Mehr konnten die  mir auch nicht sagen.


Ein weiteres Gespräch mit Siemens brachte dann eine Lösung, die ich aber nicht benutzen will:
Meine Umrichter würden insgesamt 212kW verbrauchen.
Siemens  schlug mir vor mich mit einen speziellen Trenntransformator, der  primärseitig einen Sternpunkt generiert, an dem ich dann meine Erdungen  der Umrichter anschließen kann, vom IT-Netz zu entkoppeln.
Ich will nicht wissen was so ein großer Trafo kostet, deshalb kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.

Zum Schluss hatte ich noch ein Gespräch mit SEW,
die  haben spezielle IT-Ausführungen im Programm. Als ich sie auf die o.g.  Problematik hinwies, wussten auch sie nicht mehr weiter.
Ich erwarte nun einen Rückruf von SEW.

Ich kann mir kaum Vorstellen, dass niemand sonst schon diese Problematik hatte. 


@miami
Leider ist das nicht nur bei den G120C so, sondern auch bei den normalen G120 wie mir bestätigt wurde.


----------



## SUW (5 März 2013)

Ich würd mich an meine regionalen Siemens Vertrieb wenden, die haben die Möglichkeit über das Applikationscenter den Trenntrafo auszulegen.
Ich vermute, dass von SEW dieselbige Lösung als Gesamtpaket kommen wird.


----------



## M-Ott (5 März 2013)

Nord-Umrichter haben einen Jumper, der für IT umgesteckt wird.


----------



## ME1 (6 März 2013)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Nord-Umrichter haben einen Jumper, der für IT umgesteckt wird.



Dann ist aber leider nur der Filter ausgeschaltet, der Innenwiderstand bleibt trotzdem bestehen.
Bei gängigen Umrichtern beträgt dieser 2 - 6MOhm.


----------



## ME1 (6 März 2013)

Hab hier noch was gefunden. Ist es doch möglich, G120 Umrichter zu verwenden?

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## M-Ott (6 März 2013)

Es sind sogar zwei Jumper. Laut Handbuch sorgt zumindestens der eine für Betrieb im IT-Netz für einen reduzierten Ableitstrom.
Wir haben beim Kunden erfolgreich 8 Stück Nord SK500E-550-340A 400V 0,55kW in Verbindung mit einer Erdschlussüberwachung Pilz PS1EN am IT-Netz hängen.


----------



## ME1 (6 März 2013)

Wens interessiert: sehr hilfreiche Dokumente von SEW, Praxis der Antriebstechnik. Den Trenntrafo werde ich mir sparen können!






Edit:


*Tagesordnungspunkte: Aufbau und Projektierung von IT-Netzformen**TOP 1: IT-Netzform*-          IT-Netze gewähren eine hohe Versorgungssicherheit da beim ersten Fehler keine Abschaltung erfolgt, sondern nur eine Meldung. Dieser muss rechtzeitig behoben werden, bevor es zu einem Zweiten kommt.
-          Zur Überwachung verwendet man Isolationswächter. Für die meisten Verbraucher kann man Einfache verwenden. Haben die Verbraucher aber Ableitkapazitäten oder Gleichspannungsanteile muss man den Pulscodemodulierenden verwenden.
-          Man sollte nach jeden Trafo bzw Netzteil und bei kritischen Anlagenteilen einen Wächter benutzen
*TOP 2: Isolationswächter*-          Zur Überwachung verwendet man Isolationswächter. Für die meisten Verbraucher kann man Einfache verwenden. Haben die Verbraucher aber Ableitkapazitäten oder Gleichspannungsanteile muss man den Pulscodemodulierenden verwenden.
-          Solche Verbraucher sind z.B. Netzteile, Bildschirme, Umrichter, Gleichrichter, Thyristoren,....
*TOP 3: Pulscodemodulierender Isolationswächter*-          Was ist ein pulscodemodulierender Isolationswächter?
-          Er misst vor der eigentlichen Messung die Kapazitäten im Netz
-          Er passt die Kapazitäten an, indem er sie mit einer getackteten Gleichspannung aufläd. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



-          Hat die Kondensatorspannung Uc die Ladespannung erreicht, fließt kein Strom mehr und der Kondensatorwiderstand ist unendlich groß.
-          Anschließend wird die Isolation gemessen.
-          Somit werden die Kapazitäten ausgeklammert und der Wächter spricht nicht darauf an!
-          Je mehr Kapazitäten sich im Netz befinden, desto länger dauert es sie aufzuladen. Sind sie zu groß braucht man einen zweiten Wächter, usw. (Erhältlich für Kapazitäten von 100 – 500µF)
*TOP 4: Auslegung der Isolationswächter *-          Bei der Auslegung sollte man vorher wissen, welche Widerstände sich bereits im Netz befinden! Ein Umrichter hat z.B. einen Messwiderstand von 2,5 bis 6MOhm. 
-          Der gesamte Isolationwiderstand ist die Summe aller Parallelschaltung aller Ohmschen Ableiter gegen Erde
-          Rechenbeispiel: FU angenommen 5,0Mohm. Hat man 10 FU  verringert sich der Widerstand schon auf insgesamt 0,5Mohn. (->Siehe Paralellschaltung von Widerständen)
-          Andere Verbraucher wie z.B. Schütze, Relaisspule etc. sind so hochohmig, dass man sie vernachlässigen bei der Rechnung kann.
-          Vorsicht ist auch geboten bei Computernetzteilen und Bildschirmen. Hier kann man ohne Erfahrung nur schwer ausmachen womit man zu rechnen hat. Hersteller werden auch keine Werte liefern. Darum sollte unser SCADA System einen eigenen Isolationswächter bekommen. Dieser sollte wie bei Umrichtern pulscodemodulierend sein.   
-          Isolationswerte kann man nachlesen in DIN VDE 0100 Teil 600
-          Krankenhaus hat 50kOhm bei 230V
-          PI mal Daumen kann man sagen 100Ohm/V also bei 400V 40kOhm
-          Beispiel: Wächter bei Induktionsofen mit Wasserkühlung hat Ansprechwert von *50Ohm!!!*
-          Achtung in Ausnahmefällen können die Wächter ansprechen, obwohl richtig ausgelegt und kein Fehler besteht: Wenn Wasser kondensiert z.B. über Nacht; Bei Kaltstart/ Erststart einer Anlage; Bei Verschmutzung, Alterung einer Anlage;
*TOP 5: Frequenzumrichter im IT-Netz *-          Überall als Problem bekannt, aber keiner will handfeste Aussagen dazu machen
-          FU müssen ohne Filter sein
-          Bei manchen FU müssen die Y-Kondensatoren entfernt werden, z.B. bei SEW. Bei Siemens G120/ PM240 ist der Y-Kondensator von der Erde isoliert!
-          Auf Messwiderstände achten und beim Hersteller erfragen
-          Bei zu vielen FU´s muss man die Zuleitung auf mehrere Wächter aufteilen.
-          Je länger das Motorkabel, desto größer werden die Ableitkapazitäten
-          Am Umrichterausgang ist eine Ausgangsdrossel angebaut, Motor- Ausgangsdrosseln sind notwendig um eine Überstromauslösung zu verhindern
-          Beispiel: Auf einer Bohrinsel mit 30 Umrichtern wurden diese auf 2 p.c.m. Wächter verteilt.*TOP 6: Diverse Verbraucher im IT-Netz*-          Es müssen spezielle Überspannungsableiter verwendet werden
-          Bei Netzteilen immer Hersteller kontaktieren und auf IT-tauglichkeit prüfen
-          Selten bei SPS-Komponenten


----------



## F01601 (8 März 2013)

Guten Morgen,

wie genau sieht den der Aufbau mit mehreren Iso-Wächtern in einer Anlage oder mehreren Anlagen mit Iso-Wächtern in einem IT-Netz aus. Überprüfen alle Iso-Wächter gegen eine seperate Erdung. Mir würde nämlich von einem Iso-Wächter Hersteller gesagt, dass sich mehrere Wächter im gleichen Netz gegenseitig bei der Messung behindern? 

Ein Literaturhinweis wäre auch ganz nett...irgentwo muss sowas doch nachzulesen sein! Bin jetzt schon seid mehreren Tagen auf der Suche wie der Aufbau genau aussieht oder aussehen sollte und komm nicht wirklich weiter.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## ME1 (8 März 2013)

Hallo F01601

Den genauen Aufbau mit den seperaten Erdungen kann ich dir noch nicht erklären, bin da selber noch in Kontakt mit div. Herstellern. Ich denke bei mehreren Wächtern, muss man diese miteinander kopppeln.Wenn du gute Ansprechpartner in dem Gebiet brauchst, schreib mir PN oder Mail. Ich werde wahrscheinlich 4 - 6 Wächter für meine Anlage brauchen, da diese eine sehr große Ausdehnung hat, aber nur eine Einspeisung. Literaturhinweis gibt es nicht - ich hab das die gesamte letzte Woche selbst recherchiert. Hab mit 10 - 15 verschiedenen Leuten telefoniert. Hab nur 2 wirklich gute Dokumente zu dem Thema. Kann ich dir gerne per Mail schicken.
Es ist wirklich ein schwieriges Thema. Weil diese IT-Netze auch immer seltener werden, mal abgesehen von Krankenhäusern...

Gruß


----------



## tommy1971 (14 März 2013)

Hallo vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen. Setzen wir bei uns viel ein. Allerdings im 500V-It Netz.

Gruß

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...er/dynavert/dynavert-t/seiten/dynavert-t.aspx


----------

